# LSD for B13???



## b13 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello guys, I´m back again with another question.

Does anyone know where can I find a LSD for a Sentra B13?
If there´s any.

Thanks again for your help,

B13


----------



## Surroca (Oct 12, 2006)

*LSD*

Hi, I have the same question than B13. I really need to find an LSD for a Sentra B13.
I'm from Costa Rica and I have been searching for one everywere and nothing showed up, so if someone can calp me foind one I'll really appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## b13 (Jun 27, 2006)

C´mmon guys!!

22 views to this thread and not a single answer??

Help me out


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm sorry, but maybe if you guys provided a little more information; then you can get some answers. I checked both of your profiles, and all I can find is that you have a B13. Well, what type of B13? Auto/manual? Throw us a bone, if you want help.

Here's what I'll do, I'll assume you have a B13 w/ a FWD SR and a stock manual transmission with a VLSD. If that is correct, you can find the Nissan Motorsports mechanical diff for that transmission. I think that diff is ~$800 for just it.

Josh


----------



## Surroca (Oct 12, 2006)

Well I guess u right, we didnt specify any!!!
Its a Nissan Sentra B13 XE 1.6L - Engine type: GA16
Thanks for answering and if u have more details I'll appreciate you let us know!

Thanks again.


----------



## b13 (Jun 27, 2006)

Surroca said:


> Well I guess u right, we didnt specify any!!!
> Its a Nissan Sentra B13 XE 1.6L - Engine type: GA16
> Thanks for answering and if u have more details I'll appreciate you let us know!
> 
> Thanks again.


You forgot something, It´s a FWD manual transmision, 5 gears.


----------

